# 2009 Euro LED Tail Lights Purchase Deadline



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm just posting this up for anyone that might have tuned out the other thread on the new LED Style Euro Tails for the sportback. I'm buying a set and having them shipped to me. I'm actually buying for several others on the forum at pretty awesome prices and wanted to make sure everyone had a chance to get to me before I place the final order since I'm only doing this once!! Please note that this is technically NOT a "group buy" since all we are doing is mostly saving on shipping. 
I'm actually getting both the tail lights as well as the special harness that adapts these to fit our cars. 
The cost to pick these up locally in the bay area is $350. I'm estimating that it will be no more than $50 to ship in the USA so $400 if you want these shipped to you. I'm working on getting actual shipping estimates but $50 is a very safe estimate and it could come in lower.
This is all assuming exchange rates don't go nutz in the next few days!!
I'm basically wrapping this whole thing up on Tuesday 9/16/2008 so if you are interested and committed to purchasing these -- please IM me for more information. 
Lots more information on the original thread if you want more research:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...ge=10
Page 10 is where Frank shows his working Tails as proof that this works.
Please use the other thread for general questions as we don't need multiple threads here.
Again, IM me before 9/16 if you are 100% interested. I'm not going to modify or change the deal since the logistics are a major pain here. The only exception is that if there is another group that wants to mass re-ship from me, that's ok. There is one guy in Vancouver who is doing this already. Just pick a point person and don't make my life hell here!









Drew


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: 2009 Euro LED Tail Lights Purchase Deadline (drew138)*

When do you think they would get here?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Euro LED Tail Lights Purchase Deadline (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_When do you think they would get here?
2 weeks


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Euro LED Tail Lights Purchase Deadline (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_2 weeks









yippee!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

2 weeks is a term used by Ignacius Chen back in 2005 when people asked him when will the assault weapons be added to the list of assault weapons. when 2 weeks rolled by there were no additions to assault weapons so therefor not opening assult weapon registration in CA.. so then after a while everything was said to be 2 weeks.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_2 weeks is a term used by Ignacius Chen back in 2005 when people asked him when will the assault weapons be added to the list of assault weapons. when 2 weeks rolled by there were no additions to assault weapons so therefor not opening assult weapon registration in CA.. so then after a while everything was said to be 2 weeks.

Thanks for the historical clarification.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

no prob bob


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

pmd


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_pmd

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_2 weeks is a term used by Ignacius Chen back in 2005 when people asked him when will the assault weapons be added to the list of assault weapons. when 2 weeks rolled by there were no additions to assault weapons so therefor not opening assult weapon registration in CA.. so then after a while everything was said to be 2 weeks.

















_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_2 weeks 

That's optimistic as long as the amount of orders we make is completely in stock from them. Let's hope it is!!!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

can we still back out? not that i want to


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_can we still back out? not that i want to


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i go the grillz dun trip


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Anyone that wants out can do so before the deadline. Just IM or Email me. After the deadline I'm going to ask for payment or deposit, which is the obvious commitment.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Anyone that wants out can do so before the deadline. Just IM or Email me. After the deadline I'm going to ask for payment or deposit, which is the obvious commitment. 

Sounds good. Let's not make this group buy more of a PITA than it needs to be.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

GBFTW!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

any update in the info? I got the money sitting 2" from my fingers as I type this and I want them noooooow.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yea me too before i use it to buy drugs and hookers


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_any update in the info? I got the money sitting 2" from my fingers as I type this and I want them noooooow.

Just grab a jamba juice bro.


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_yea me too before i use it to buy drugs and hookers

You don't buy drugs and hookers. You more likely buy boba teas and 777s.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_any update in the info? I got the money sitting 2" from my fingers as I type this and I want them noooooow.

Trust me. I was one of the first to email oemplus and ALMOST paid 750 for these euro tails but balked for obvious reasons. 
Anyway, I'm going to email a few stragglers tomorrow and then I'll be sending off a detailed email with instructions on next steps tuesday night. I expect to make the harness purchase and tails purchase on Wednesday unless something goes wrong. From that point, I suspect we'll be <21 days.
Best
Drew
PS: Anyone that wants IM needs to IM me prety much by COB tomorrow night.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

IM'ed you


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

emailed.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

texted


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

wats IM?


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew, ready to pay whenever you're ready.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Trust me. I was one of the first to email oemplus and ALMOST paid 750 for these euro tails but balked for obvious reasons. 
Anyway, I'm going to email a few stragglers tomorrow and then I'll be sending off a detailed email with instructions on next steps tuesday night. I expect to make the harness purchase and tails purchase on Wednesday unless something goes wrong. From that point, I suspect we'll be <21 days.
Best
Drew
PS: Anyone that wants IM needs to IM me prety much by COB tomorrow night.








<----------------thats what im doing now


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yea man im ready to pay too. wanna meet up in san mateo?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_yea man im ready to pay too. wanna meet up in san mateo?

I can collect the money for Drew for the South Bay folks if that's easier.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

thans man, i also have money for Mkim.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_thans man, i also have money for Mkim.

no worries. I'll be in LA tomorrow and Wednesday so anytime Thurs. of Fri. I can meet up to collect.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Terje is my bag man! money bag, that is! Thanks bro.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

who wants to pick up my money? wont be in sf til lights come in.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

wow hella people jioned lol..
check ur emails


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Just sent an email to all those "confirmed". If you didn't get this email -- you are NOT confirmed. IM or Email me if you want "IN".
I also sent an email to a few others who were on the fence. Please let me know.
I've had a few IMs of people interested, but haven't heard back.
Traser & MeSoHuanny (harness only) Guys. IM me your email and shipping info if interested
More detailed update coming out tomorrow for the "confirmed".
Thanks
Derw
PS: Why didn't someone tell me what a PITA this was going to be!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Just sent an email to all those "confirmed". If you didn't get this email -- you are NOT confirmed. IM or Email me if you want "IN".
I also sent an email to a few others who were on the fence. Please let me know.
I've had a few IMs of people interested, but haven't heard back.
Traser & MeSoHuanny (harness only) Guys. IM me your email and shipping info if interested
More detailed update coming out tomorrow for the "confirmed".
Thanks
Derw
PS: Why didn't someone tell me what a PITA this was going to be!









Pretty sure that people told you that this was going to be a PITA.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

swhold have just done sf bay areaers


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_swhold have just done sf bay areaers

Too late now.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sf bay area + krazyboi would be fine w/ me


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_sf bay area + krazyboi would be fine w/ me









I got you covered if need be KB.








Just tell Drew and I'll ship you out your set.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bumpsky! I think Drew has folks across the country already so it's all good.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Bumpsky! I think Drew has folks across the country already so it's all good.

All good in the hood. Shaping up nicely. Although I've a shipping issue when I get these, but I got a plan for that, hopefully.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

are these ordered?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9obgyYB1IU


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
All good in the hood. Shaping up nicely. Although I've a shipping issue when I get these, but I got a plan for that, hopefully.

The plan is that I'm going to help you.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I just sent out the final instructions to all "confirmed" parties. If you did not receive this information -- you are NOT confirmed.
I need payment ASAP and no later than EOD Thursday or else you may become "unconfirmed"








Placing order Friday, or sooner if everyone miraculously gets me the money by EOD Wednesday.






















At this point -- if anyone new wants in on this order -- it is $350 local, $400 shipped. Send me IM with email address, shipping location. Time is running out.
Drew


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PAID! Now all of you who confirmed....man or woman up and pay the man! Lets get these badboys ordered tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

terjee pay yet?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

paid


----------



## Traser (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Drew, sent you an IM!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_PAID! Now all of you who confirmed....man or woman up and pay the man! Lets get these badboys ordered tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What he said! 
43% of committed have already paid!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you intend to back out -- please be so kind as to let me know.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hey lets do a gorup shot like this


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

All paid up!
Now comes the wait....


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CoastalA3+)*

Just waiting on 4 more payments. You guys are awesome with the quick / speed on payment!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

$$$ sent.
_
"get that money, money. yeah yeah..." - crime time_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Just waiting on 4 more payments. You guys are awesome with the quick / speed on payment!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey i replied to you confirmation email letting you know i was a 100% in. u never told me what email to paypal the funds too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please get back to asap so i can send funds! im freakin out over here


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yo his email has the paypal addy


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

if thats the case payment has been sent


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

which confirmation did u get? wats the title?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

I'll send you the conf email. I had a mixup with a few people that I'm sorting out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

who we missing? we can all PM them for payment!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

All but 2 have paid, or confirmed payment details. Just sorting out the last two folks. At this point, I'm just going to put in the order and front the cash to expedite things. I'll sell 'em on classifieds if they don't show.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
All confirmed parties have either paid or made the appropriate arrangements!!!!!!! You guys rock.
Locking down orders tomorrow and the wait begins. Whoooo Hoooo.
Drew


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
All confirmed parties have either paid or made the appropriate arrangements!!!!!!! You guys rock.
Locking down orders tomorrow and the wait begins. Whoooo Hoooo.
Drew

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <----i cant wait till something that looks like that arrives on my doorstep


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <----i cant wait till something that looks like that arrives on my doorstep

You'll have to wait a few more days after the people in the bay area get theirs first.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
All confirmed parties have either paid or made the appropriate arrangements!!!!!!! You guys rock.
Locking down orders tomorrow and the wait begins. Whoooo Hoooo.
Drew

Nice!







Lock this GB down now...unless the people can pay immediately.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ott666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ott666* »_
You'll have to wait a few more days after the people in the bay area get theirs first.

its okay patience is a virtue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_All confirmed parties have either paid or made the appropriate arrangements!!!!!!! You guys rock.

YOU ROCK DREW


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

It might be easier for the socal people to go to the bay area and pick them up from drew directly and do the group install then.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

nor cal meets so cal led light install?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_nor cal meets so cal led light install?

I doubt that the goods will be here in time.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

OK, I just placed the order for the harnesses. So this is now officially 'ON" and we're good to go.
Our Tail Light supplier has already started to gather up all of the tails. I should know more early next week on how long it will take to get all the sets.
At this point this particular deal is 100% CLOSED. I decided to order 2 extra sets of lights and tails at my own expense since I'm sure that someone will be following up with me a freaking out that they missed this one.
So if anyone one wants to 'claim' one of these sets -- IM me; otherwise I'll just thow them up on classifieds when they get here.
Drew


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

How many sets did you end up ordering?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*

A lot. 4 more than I had indicated in my last email with a total.
FYI - got you pmt this am, thanks.


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

I'll take one of the extra sets if it's still available.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ good pick up!


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

PM'd on an extra if avail...paypal ready to send


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ do it! we can prob. have ours shipped together to save.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_OK, I just placed the order for the harnesses. So this is now officially 'ON" and we're good to go.
Our Tail Light supplier has already started to gather up all of the tails. I should know more early next week on how long it will take to get all the sets.
At this point this particular deal is 100% CLOSED. I decided to order 2 extra sets of lights and tails at my own expense since I'm sure that someone will be following up with me a freaking out that they missed this one.
So if anyone one wants to 'claim' one of these sets -- IM me; otherwise I'll just thow them up on classifieds when they get here.
Drew

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

KB -- Done and Done....$$ sent and note to possibly ship ours together.
Thanks again for getting me in under the wire.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff! (Damn it...I won't be the only one in the area w/ them now







)


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Don't worry...I'm representing the Maryland side of the river.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (whaden)*

I think I'll have the only set in Chi, thanks to drew holding it down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*

I'll have the only set in the mission district of SF.


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I'll have the only set in the mission district of SF.

Only because I missed by about a street.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

are these shipped from europe yet?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Not yet. Will update as soon as I have information.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

are there any extra sets left? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My guess is no since the 2 he said he got extra were snatched up


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_My guess is no since the 2 he said he got extra were snatched up

Next group buy


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Next group buy

*ahem* next NON-group buy


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
*ahem* next NON-group buy

*cough* yeah


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

SOLD OUT.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I'll have the only set in the mission district of SF.

Guess again


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Guess again









What! Where do you live?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

1 block from Courtland and Mission


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_1 block from Courtland and Mission

Damn. Definitely in the mission. You're cool, so I'll share the title. And not just 'cause you're rocking the K04.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Technically, Outer Mission Bernal Heights. I won't front on your turf


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Technically, Outer Mission Bernal Heights. I won't front on your turf

LOL. Front all you want...as long as I can get another ride in your car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_SOLD OUT.

i could sell mine for a premium


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i could sell mine for a premium


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I want 10% of all resale profits!








Minor update-- I officially ordered ("Paid") for the shipment. We are going to be receiving the tails in two packages as it was too bit to ship/insure in one box. I should have an update on how long it will take to source and ship the tails tomorrow hopefully.
As for the harnesses -- I've heard back from them and they said they will ship the order as soon as they can. I think they are building these from scratch. I told them that these were not plug n play die to the 12v issue so it not inconceivable that issue gets fixed. Also asked them about the vag-com programming -- no word back. Anyone speak / write german?
More as I know it!
Drew


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

these shipped by air?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_these shipped by air?

no. sent Val over in a row-boat.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

drew kicks ass! can't wait for mine


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_drew kicks ass! can't wait for mine

x2


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_are there any extra sets left? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can buy mine since I won't have my new Audi for who knows how long. Damn magnetic ride!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
x2

x3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

need shipping info


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i hope these come in after oct 5th


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

why? new credit card?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

pay day nuga


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Do you get paid every full moon or something?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yea basically live my life paycheck to paycheck


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_yea basically live my life paycheck to paycheck

Given the economy these days, at least you don't have to worry about your savings going to s***.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

is it too early to become impatient?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_is it too early to become impatient?









yes, since its a fellow A3er helping us out...if it were a company, i'd expect more. give drew138 time...it could be a nice Halloween gift


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*









Report to your happy place
Do what I did and pretend you have money and buy more mods in the mean time. My Neuspeed RSB comes on Monday and my tires came yesterday. 
Here are the tires if anyone is interested: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=2


_Modified by whaden at 1:47 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm in the process of getting 19" tires for my R8s


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

U So Krazy...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HAHA...gotta do what I can before saying "I DO" so I'm spending MY money!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_HAHA...gotta do what I can before saying "I DO" so I'm spending MY money!

Get a prenup


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (whaden)*

UPDATE TIME:
Heard back from the tail light source. A big shipment was received today and the rest are coming in either tomorrow or early next week. He's going to send off the first batch or so on Tuesday and the rest later in the week. I've not gotten an update from the Harness supplier on the order. Nothing can be reshipped out until both the Harness and the Tails are received.
No exact word on timing for the shipment to get to me at this point but my guess is 7 to 10 business days from when they go out -- which would put us right around the week of 10/13.
I'll know more mid-week next week.
Drew


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_UPDATE TIME:
Heard back from the tail light source. A big shipment was received today and the rest are coming in either tomorrow or early next week. He's going to send off the first batch or so on Tuesday and the rest later in the week. I've not gotten an update from the Harness supplier on the order. Nothing can be reshipped out until both the Harness and the Tails are received.
No exact word on timing for the shipment to get to me at this point but my guess is 7 to 10 business days from when they go out -- which would put us right around the week of 10/13.
I'll know more mid-week next week.
Drew


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_UPDATE TIME:
Heard back from the tail light source. A big shipment was received today and the rest are coming in either tomorrow or early next week. He's going to send off the first batch or so on Tuesday and the rest later in the week. I've not gotten an update from the Harness supplier on the order. Nothing can be reshipped out until both the Harness and the Tails are received.
No exact word on timing for the shipment to get to me at this point but my guess is 7 to 10 business days from when they go out -- which would put us right around the week of 10/13.
I'll know more mid-week next week.
Drew


Thanks for the update! I take it you got enough storage space for all those boxes once they get shipped to your place, right? Lemme know if you need to stash some boxes if you don't have or one of us Bay Area A3ers could probably help out too. 
Any way to bug Kufatec to see when ETA would be on all the harnesses being done? I would hope they can at least let you know the progress on a bi-weekly basis.
In any case, THANKS DREW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_UPDATE TIME:
Heard back from the tail light source. A big shipment was received today and the rest are coming in either tomorrow or early next week. He's going to send off the first batch or so on Tuesday and the rest later in the week. I've not gotten an update from the Harness supplier on the order. Nothing can be reshipped out until both the Harness and the Tails are received.
No exact word on timing for the shipment to get to me at this point but my guess is 7 to 10 business days from when they go out -- which would put us right around the week of 10/13.
I'll know more mid-week next week.
Drew



PERFECT! if it lands on that monday its a Bday present to myself! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_

PERFECT! if it lands on that monday its a Bday present to myself! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I got an email from Kufatec. They are shipping the harnesses at the end of this week. The tails should be leaving the UK this week as well. No other real estimates. Just passing information as I get it. Your guess is as good as mine w/r/t how long it takes to get a box of harnesses from Germany to USA. More as I know it....


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

did they say anything regarding the extra power tap for the tail lights on the hatch? do we still need to tap power for those?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

Grrrr








The guy at Kufatec is not so great with communications! I keep gettine one line answers to my 3 question emails. I keep asking for an instal guide and the VAGOM codes as my other 2 questions. We'll get them answered. 
I'm surprised Frank hasn't chimed in here on the vag com issue??????


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
vag com issue??????

whaaaaaat? so vag is needed? really?
Drew, I confirmed what day I'll be moving down to Louisiana: Oct. 14. I'll give you the new shipping address a few days after I get down there.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*

VAGCOM not mandatory as the lights will be functional w/ plug n play; but there is some hint that vag-ing it will produce a more OEM look. Not sure yet.
In other news..... Both shipments of tails are officially en route! I really hope the harnesses get here first. Would make my life much easier.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_VAGCOM not mandatory as the lights will be functional w/ plug n play; but there is some hint that vag-ing it will produce a more OEM look. Not sure yet.
In other news..... Both shipments of tails are officially en route! I really hope the harnesses get here first. Would make my life much easier.

Thanks for the update


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

kick ass. hope they come in by my bday. if sooner, we can do install day at the SLO meet. haha.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

will your percentage go up for completeness?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

What's your formula for determining your percentage Jay?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_What's your formula for determining your percentage Jay?









It SHOULD be 100% after those euro tails go in.








Can't wait til they get here....


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_Can't wait til they get here....

me either


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*

more teasing, on behalf of Frank, Jason (Penske) and Jason (me). Gotta get 'em in while we can before the # of Euro LED tail retrofitters goes up x10








we all have white A3s too, coincidence?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

there still middle lights on.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_there still middle lights on.

yep


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_there still middle lights on.

lol, that's because no one has posted the codes to turn them off!
Kufatec can only answer questions with one word, Jason is using Audi diagnostic tools instead of VAG-COM








I'm buying a VAG-COM this weekend to try and figure this out once and for all


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

did u IM the dood form taiwan>?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

yes I tried, no answer.
maybe he'll answer you?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

humm... maybe try the taiwan audi froum?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

We just need to look at someone with an 2009 with a VAGCOM and do a compare. Doesn't someone have a dealer connection?
TP - get your dad to buy one so we can check the codes.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_What's your formula for determining your percentage Jay?









rather then get off topic. I'll post in my build up.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

buy what? he in taiwan right now?
wats good to buy there?
food?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_buy what? he in taiwan right now?
wats good to buy there?
food?

A rolex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
A rolex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL. Make that 2


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_buy what? he in taiwan right now?
wats good to buy there?
food?

Get some white rabbit candy


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

rolex in taiwan costs more than it does here guyz
i think they sell white rabbit candy here also.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_We just need to look at someone with an 2009 with a VAGCOM and do a compare.

This is what I'm going to attempt over the weekend hopefully. I was driving behind an '09 this morning, I can confirm his A3 only has the outer rings lit. Yes, I am physically attached to my p&s camera at all times. Don't judge.








Now I just have to borrow my friend's '09 and cross my fingers that this works

_Quote, originally posted by *ott666* »_Get some white rabbit candy

We have plenty of white rabbit candy here in Toronto. For the time being, I wouldn't purchase any if I were you...
http://www.gmanews.tv/story/12...d-out


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_ Yes, I am physically attached to my p&s camera at all times. Don't judge.


I agree, I have mine in my car at all times as well...you never know what you might see that you wanna capture.

_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
We have plenty of white rabbit candy here in Toronto. For the time being, I wouldn't purchase any if I were you...


Thank goodness I haven't been eating those in a while. I like to stick to YanYans and Pocky.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

damn that looks hotttttt.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_I agree, I have mine in my car at all times as well...you never know what you might see that you wanna capture.

Yup, that's where some of my R8 shots came from. Too bad the combination of bad lighting, shaky car, shaky hands = super blurry

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Thank goodness I haven't been eating those in a while. I like to stick to YanYans and Pocky.









Green Tea pocky, hands down my fav http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

have u guys tried those korean ice cream balls?
strawberry flavor
they are in a pink box and come in small packets
****in delicious


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_have u guys tried those korean ice cream balls?
strawberry flavor
they are in a pink box and come in small packets
****in delicious

mochi


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

not mochi. they are like ice pops but soft ice. lol


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

shipping by air right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_not mochi. they are like ice pops but soft ice. lol

hmmm, take pics, post


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

if my sister buys more i'll take pics


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Post pics of your sister


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone need a set of the Euro tails? I won't be needing mine. No, it's not free so don't even ask.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_have u guys tried those korean ice cream balls?
strawberry flavor
they are in a pink box and come in small packets
****in delicious

yes .. they have different kinds ... i usually get green tea.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (ott666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ott666* »_Does anyone need a set of the Euro tails? I won't be needing mine. No, it's not free so don't even ask.









The old, non-LED ones?


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
The old, non-LED ones?

No. The LED ones. I paid for a set from the groupbuy but won't be needing it.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (ott666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ott666* »_Does anyone need a set of the Euro tails? I won't be needing mine. No, it's not free so don't even ask.









i pmed you about a week ago about these when you told me you didn't want them earlier in this thread. lol i guess you didn't get it. i thought you just wanted to ignore me.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_
i pmed you about a week ago about these when you told me you didn't want them earlier in this thread. lol i guess you didn't get it. i thought you just wanted to ignore me.









PM Sent. Ott's reached out to me to see about selling them, LMK.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

these in yet?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

1,2,1,2,3,4 
(whistle) 
Shed a tear cause I'm missin' you 
I'm still alright to smile 
Girl, I think bout you every day now 
Was a time when I wasn't sure 
But you set my mind at ease 
There is no doubt you're in my heart now 
Said "Woman, take it slow 
It'll work itself out fine 
All we need is just a little patience" 
Said “Sugar, make it slow 
And we come together fine 
All we need is just a little patience” 
(patience) 
Mmmm, yeah 
I sit here on the stairs Cause I'd rather be alone 
If I can't have you right now I'll wait dear 
Sometimes I get so tense but I can't speed up the time 
But you know love there's one more thing to consider 
Said woman take it slow and things will be just fine 
You and I'll just use a little patience 
Said sugar take the time cause the lights are shining bright 
You and I've got what it takes to make it 
We won't fake it, I'll never break it 
Cause I can't take it 
(whistle) 
little patience, mmm yeah, mm yeah 
need a little patience, yeah 
just a little patience, yeah 
some more patience, yeah 
could use some patience, yeah 
gotta have some patience, yeah 
all it takes is patience 
just a little patience 
is all you need 
I'VE BEEN WALKING THE STREETS AT NIGHT 
JUST TRYING TO GET IT RIGHT 
ITS HARD TO SEE WITH SO MANY AROUND 
YOU KNOW I DON'T LIKE BEING STUCK IN THE CROWD 
AND THE STREETS DON'T CHANGE 
BUT MAYBE THE NAMES 
I AIN'T GOT TIME FOR THE GAME CAUSE I NEED YOU 
YEAH, YEAH, YEAH, CAUSE I NEED YOU 
OOO I NEED YOU, WHOA I NEED YOU 
OOOOH, ALL THIS TIME 
(ah)


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_
i pmed you about a week ago about these when you told me you didn't want them earlier in this thread. lol i guess you didn't get it. i thought you just wanted to ignore me.









Never got it. The IM system here really sucks.










_Modified by ott666 at 12:34 PM 10/2/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

I pmed you guys my home addy for sex, did you guys get it?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Yes.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

k


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (ott666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ott666* »_Never got it. The IM system rhere eally sucks.









whoaaaaaaaaa look how far your "r" jumped ahead, crazy


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
whoaaaaaaaaa look how far your "r" jumped ahead, crazy









I have jumping r's.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Is that a yes they are in? 
_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Yes.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

en route, but not here yet.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Good news/bad news -- 
First parcel of Tails are HERE!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Bad News. Harness are not Here and I can't re-ship anything until I get them.






















Trying to get update on the harnesses.
If there is a norcal/socal meetup and someone wants to deliver the tails for the socal folks it will be super helpful on shipping costs.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

wootttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Anyone here speak German? Seriously.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

my buddy sister married german dood and is in germany right now. wat do u need?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

thx drew .. you're awesome


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Someone to call the harness supplier in germany. Gonna wait till tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Good news/bad news -- 
First parcel of Tails are HERE!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Bad News. Harness are not Here and I can't re-ship anything until I get them.






















Trying to get update on the harnesses.
If there is a norcal/socal meetup and someone wants to deliver the tails for the socal folks it will be super helpful on shipping costs. 

I'll deliver the tails to the SoCal people at the GTG for whoever was getting them.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yes i cant wait till i get my set. any word on the vag-com?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

cash ready.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I'll deliver the tails to the SoCal people at the GTG for whoever was getting them.

x2, but if the tails are in, lemme know. I'll swoop my set once the harness is in. hopefully by friday afteroon


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

terjee can u pick up my set? for sat? can u pay drew for me? i have cash for you


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Terje -- just shoot me a note or give me a call if you want to pick up a few sets. I haven't seen the boxes but apparently the box is big.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_terjee can u pick up my set? for sat? can u pay drew for me? i have cash for you

Yes and yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Terje -- just shoot me a note or give me a call if you want to pick up a few sets. I haven't seen the boxes but apparently the box is big.

Ok. I'm in the weeds at work until Friday. Will probably swing by then.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

drew - lemme knwo as well. Could prolly take a few sets down as well.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Ok. I'm in the weeds at work until Friday. Will probably swing by then.

that's how you do it Tarzan!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Uhm...did you say Tarzan?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

why does he look like charles bronson?!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

He kinda has a he-man thing going on too


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i see headlights...not taillights.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_i see headlights...not taillights.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

Awesome drew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How many is the first parcel of tails?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Nextman)*

Good News -- All Tails Received. 
Bad News -- Harnesses shipped from Germany today.
Cheer up.
Teaser http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif :









Ugh yes, the boxes are huge. And yes, I will be taking offers to help me!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

terjee can u pick these up today and we can meet up?
i wanna install the inner lights


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_









hahahhahahah omg that's a huge shipment








I don't suppose there are any VAG-COM instructions in any of those boxes, eh? 
Maybe with the harnesses there will be.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Good News -- All Tails Received. 
Bad News -- Harnesses shipped from Germany today.
















WOOT WOOT!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif















When's the Bay Area crew gonna get installing? 
drew, I'm outta town til the following weekend so hopefully you have some space to hold my tails til I get back.
I'm stoked... I hope I'm the only one in 94121 to be rollin' with these, so you SFers, don't be comin round my hood!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_I hope I'm the only one in 94121 to be rollin' with these

AFAIK, I'm the only one in Canada


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
AFAIK, I'm the only one in Canada























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

NEED NOW


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (grubble)*

DREW: I'll have my new address for you to ship to in a couple of days. Did the germans give you an ETA on the harnesses?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_terjee can u pick these up today and we can meet up?
i wanna install the inner lights

Can't today. I have to be in court tomorrow and will be in a fort that I have built with legal documents in my office until tomorrow. Might be able to get them Thursday night late but no promises.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

then we can install them?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Good News -- All Tails Received. 
Bad News -- Harnesses shipped from Germany today.
Cheer up.
Teaser http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif :









Ugh yes, the boxes are huge. And yes, I will be taking offers to help me!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_then we can install them?

no you need harnesses.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

how abuot i make my own?
bird bird bird birds the word


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_how abuot i make my own?
bird bird bird birds the word


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Have you guys heard the news?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcrO4U8t2gE


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Have you guys heard the news?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_










It was my understanding that everyone had in fact heard...


















_Modified by Rub-ISH at 1:37 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Fra-gee-lay. That must be Italian.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (whaden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whaden* »_Fra-gee-lay. That must be Italian. 


french


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

I'm stuck


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Don't give up!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

oh u got the insides to turn off!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

When this is figured out, it's almost going to look as good as this:


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i cant stop staring


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i cant stop staring

soon!!! soon we shall all have these! so far i only know of 3 on the east coast...not sure though.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i cant stop staring

I guess that means that you have a pulse.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_








I'm stuck <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_vampire.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_vampire.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_vampire.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_vampire.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_vampire.gif" BORDER="0"> 

I'm not too much further...the centers are at 1%, putting them at "0%" makes them full brightness as if I'm on the brakes all the time.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

via vagcom or resistors?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_I'm not too much further...the centers are at 1%, putting them at "0%" makes them full brightness as if I'm on the brakes all the time.









Yea.......... I fell into the exact same problem (playing with Byte 12 I believe).......... it gets dimmer and dimmer as you get closer to 1%, but once you enter 0%, it goes full brightness, WHY?!?!?!























_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_via vagcom or resistors?

VAG-COM


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
Yea.......... I fell into the exact same problem (playing with Byte 12 I believe).......... it gets dimmer and dimmer as you get closer to 1%, but once you enter 0%, it goes full brightness, WHY?!?!?!























VAG-COM

This may sound retarded but what does it do when you approach 100 or 99???


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
This may sound retarded but what does it do when you approach 100 or 99??? 

That's retarded. Jason, go try and report back


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

lol, I did try the other day actually.
The number represents a percentage of brightness you want the bulb to glow at (or it's supposed to). You are allowed an input range from 0-255. Anything you enter from 100-255 will glow at 100%.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_lol, I did try the other day actually.
The number represents a percentage of brightness you want the bulb to glow at (or it's supposed to). You are allowed an input range from 0-255. Anything you enter from 100-255 will glow at 100%.

Have you had the patience to try the entire range of numbers?







It'd be tedious but other than getting an official word from Audi...no other way besides the "hit or miss" approach!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
Have you had the patience to try the entire range of numbers?







It'd be tedious but other than getting an official word from Audi...no other way besides the "hit or miss" approach!









it'd be nice to have someone sit there w/ a







or something watching while he changes them...so he doesn't have to go back/forth.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_it'd be nice to have someone sit there w/ a







or something watching while he changes them...so he doesn't have to go back/forth.

I'm using a 10ft USB extension cable, which gives me a total of 16ft, so I can actually sit behind my car with my lappy as I make the changes








I'm pretty sure when your Kufatec harnesses are delivered, they should come with VAG-COM instructions. That is what Kufatec told me in an email when I asked them for their VAG-COM codes. They couldn't just tell me the damn code, they had to try to get me to purchase a harness first


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
That is what Kufatec told me in an email when I asked them for their VAG-COM codes. They couldn't just tell me the damn code, they had to try to get me to purchase a harness first









WTF?















It's not like we're buying the harnesses for the codes, is it?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
I'm using a 10ft USB extension cable, which gives me a total of 16ft, so I can actually sit behind my car with my lappy as I make the changes








I'm pretty sure when your Kufatec harnesses are delivered, they should come with VAG-COM instructions. That is what Kufatec told me in an email when I asked them for their VAG-COM codes. They couldn't just tell me the damn code, they had to try to get me to purchase a harness first









Just wait for us to get the harnesses and we'll see if it's absolutely necessary or something.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I can assure you that the guys at Kufatec are not the best communicators. I'm still waiting for shipment confirmation. I actually think that our order aught them off guard and that they had to have these made.
I'm at a loss as to why Frank hasn't chimed in on his lights / vag-com. Very un-Frank to have an imperfect solution.?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

are these ***** light harness in yet?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_are these ***** light harness in yet?

Didn't you hear the news?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKtBeKbr63o


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

cant say ric er


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Say it aint so Joe...... The Harnesses Have Shipped. Have Tracking #. Should Get Estimate Of Delivery Tomorrow Hopefully.
































_Modified by drew138 at 12:23 PM 10/9/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

delivery tomrorow? or next week? **** YOU~!! i want it NOW


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Say it aint so Joe...... The Harnesses Have Shipped. Have Tracking #. Should Get Estimate Of Delivery Tomorrow Hopefully.























My name is Jay, and I approve this message.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_lol, I did try the other day actually.
The number represents a percentage of brightness you want the bulb to glow at (or it's supposed to). You are allowed an input range from 0-255. Anything you enter from 100-255 will glow at 100%.

Truth.
Where is that one guy from Taiwan that had the codes working correctly for him and everything? Fall off the face of the earth?!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_Truth.
Where is that one guy from Taiwan that had the codes working correctly for him and everything? Fall off the face of the earth?! 

yea, what a tease








Also, Kufatec clearly has the correct coding as evidenced by their picture of the tails lit up. Why won't they list in a "Note:" in their sales page for the tails/harness exactly what you will need to change in VAG-COM? why why whyyyyyy


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Estimated time of arrival of harnesses is............nnnnnnow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Dude, you didn't snap! It's not gonna be true.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Codes posted in other thread. May require the harness for them to work but it should point others in the right direction.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Drew....i have updated shipping details for me. Check your email pleaseeee, sorry its so late. If its not possible to change the address then its okay but ide really like to.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*

All good. Not shipping anything until the harnesses get here. Next week hopefully


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif youre awesome


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*

someone on aw posted up some details on hooking up the 12v:

_Quote »_The only extra thing you need to do is to tap into one of three your 12v license plate lighting wires to to power the LED strip. To do this, you have to remove the inner hatch cover by removing two torx-25 screws right behind the license plate area, then pull down on the plastic cover and it'll come off. Locate the three wires, strip the lavender wire with a brown stripe, expose the wiring from the harness and wrap it around the newly stripped wire, or solder it. Tape it all back up, put the hatch cover back on, then enjoy.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_someone on aw posted up some details on hooking up the 12v:


That was me Drew. I also put up a way more detailed DIY here on Fourtitude, with detailed pictures. Remember?








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027491


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

Ah ha! Now it makes sense. I actually lost that thread so thanks for re-posting the link here. Nice write up. 
Now go test out those VAGCOM codes!!!


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Updates on shipping drew? thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Updates on shipping drew? thanks

Its just up to Kufatec...others have already received their tails already


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Its just up to Kufatec...others have already received their tails already










KB is right. The tails have arrived. We are just waiting for the harness (which are en route) to ship these out.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Drew just sent me this pic: (Notice the box, not the shoe)








IT'S ON!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thanks Chris for posting. The delivery guy came just as I was leaving for work!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








When I get home tonight I'll be prepping the boxes for shipment and these should go out tomorrow barring any unforeseen fiasco. 
As much as Kufatec delayed and delayed -- they did get these to me in 3 days once they finally left their facility so props to them for getting these to us quick. 
Bay Area pickups can email me to figure out how to get these.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Suuwwweeeetttt baby jesus!!!! you rock


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Thanks Chris for posting. The delivery guy came just as I was leaving for work!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








When I get home tonight I'll be prepping the boxes for shipment and these should go out tomorrow barring any unforeseen fiasco. 
As much as Kufatec delayed and delayed -- they did get these to me in 3 days once they finally left their facility so props to them for getting these to us quick. 
Bay Area pickups can email me to figure out how to get these. 
























Let me know if you want help packing these puppies. I can swing by late evening.


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Any SF folks gonna get together to put these puppies in?
I haven't been reading too closely, by I see something about Vagcom. Dear god let the '08 not be weird again w/ the vagcom...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Suuwwweeeetttt baby jesus!!!! you rock










_Quote, originally posted by *acrobaticfish* »_ Dear god let the '08 not be weird again w/ the vagcom...

We're Mighty religious about some tail lights


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (acrobaticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acrobaticfish* »_Any SF folks gonna get together to put these puppies in?


Most likely. My (the bay area) Vagcom is arriving tomorrow so we'll set something up one of these evenings.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Anyone got an estimated box size for these puppies? Wanna calculate shipping to East Coast.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

The size of the package is like two shoe boxes side by side or one box of ladies boots.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Most likely. My (the bay area) Vagcom is arriving tomorrow so we'll set something up one of these evenings.


keep me posted! just ordered some more parts like 10mins ago. and now that these are 'completely' in, i waaaant. wheres the macy's chick sayin "open... open... open..."


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i believe it was mervyns


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_The size of the package is like two shoe boxes side by side or* one box of ladies boots*.

Sad that you know this....and so do I


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Sad that you know this....and so do I









LOL


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
LOL

x2
Also, I'm going to ship these 'ground' so unless I hear otherwise that is how they will be coming. 
Once everything is shipped and done with I'm going to be reviewing total costs and refunding any overage. The boxes are pretty light so I don't think it will be $50 to ship 'em out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
x2
Also, I'm going to ship these 'ground' so unless I hear otherwise that is how they will be coming. 
Once everything is shipped and done with I'm going to be reviewing total costs and refunding any overage. The boxes are pretty light so I don't think it will be $50 to ship 'em out. 

Drew, I think FedEx Ground is cheapest ground method...unless USPS is cheaper. You can test to 22202








DHL seems slightly cheaper.


_Modified by krazyboi at 5:10 PM 10/13/2008_


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Don't forget, you're combining mine and KB's together to be shipped to KB.
We'll coordinate pick up and install locally.
Thanks again Drew


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Drew, I think FedEx Ground is cheapest ground method...unless USPS is cheaper. You can test to 22202








DHL seems slightly cheaper.

_Modified by krazyboi at 5:10 PM 10/13/2008_

Please don't use USPS its a huge pain to get packages from them...At least where I am


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Please don't use USPS its a huge pain to get packages from them...At least where I am

x2. USPS sucks!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

FedEx ground unless you have told me otherwise.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_FedEx ground unless you have told me otherwise. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Somebody post a DIY of this once you socal guys get them plz.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Somebody post a DIY of this once you socal guys get them plz.

SoCal? 
NorCal will have these installed first. REPRESENT!


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
SoCal? 
NorCal will have these installed first. REPRESENT!









ohhh whoooops, well whoever gets em first then!


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

*****BUYERS BEWARE SELLER IS A SCAM ARTIST******
Do not trust this guy.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (swbpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swbpwr* »_*****BUYERS BEWARE SELLER IS A SCAM ARTIST******
Do not trust this guy.

All Your Monies Belong to ME


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
All Your Monies Belong to ME









That's fine...as long as I get 60% of that


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

UPDATE -- Dropped all packages off at UPS this morning. Was going to do fedex but there is a UPS store a block from my house. The UPS Store is a bit more expensive but they literally did all of the "handling" so it was worth it to me.
There were 2 people that were doing group shipping. There was a grand total of $1.50 savings, but they wanted an extra $10 to bundle the two boxes together so I shipped them to you individually. SO IF YOU were expecting to get it shipped via someone else -- it's coming to you directly. I'll email the two impacted ppl directly.
Estimated Delivery looks like the 17th for West Coast folks; and 20/21st for East coast folks. I'm not sending tracking #'s since they are sending them to me via fax later today and I"m NOT retyping -- sorry. IF you don't get your package by the outer time limits above -- email me and I will track on a one-off basis.
They are sending me the final bill but everyone should be getting about $15 back. Check your PayPal for a refund in the coming days. 
Check back here for detailed install guides as Terje and TP are going to do some homework and DIY love.








Bay Area folks -- Terje has your lights so please coordinate with him directly to get them.
MAJOR thanks to Terje for for coming over last night at 9PM to help with getting the harnesses into all of the boxes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And another MAJOR props to OTT666 who saved my arse big time since I screwed up and ordered one less than needed. He willingly donated his set to save my embarrassment and hook another forum member up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lastly, I've got two shipments going USPS to Canada. I won't be sending those out till tomorrow. I'll email those guys individually.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

well good ****. what do you get out of this? i say keep the 15 screw those people


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

for gas.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*

well done Drew
*golf clap*


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*1 clap*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I was thinking that the local folks could help Drew install his garage full of mods one day as thanks. Oh, and get him drunk.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

People who have local pickup, just IM me and we can set something up. I will most likely be able to help you with install starting tomorrow night.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

in that order


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

"daddy, i want it nooooooow" - veruca salt


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

Thou art Captain of Cool and a true Blue Friend to us Fools!!!
Your work on this has been Noticed on High, and Rewards shall be bestowed!!
I for one say "Minions of EuroTailFools, refuse the Paltry Refund!!!" "Give it up for Drew"
...a more deserving servant does not stand out of this scrappy crowd!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hey drew, can you post who's ordered these? just wanna see how rare our club is


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_Thou art Captain of Cool and a true Blue Friend to us Fools!!!
Your work on this has been Noticed on High, and Rewards shall be bestowed!!
I for one say "Minions of EuroTailFools, refuse the Paltry Refund!!!" "Give it up for Drew"
...a more deserving servant does not stand out of this scrappy crowd!









Ahhh...ditto, I think...donate to the drewfund...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_hey drew, can you post who's ordered these? just wanna see how rare our club is









think it was only 20 sets ordered. Over NA, thats pretty rare.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

To my knowledge there ar 28 ppl with these retro'd in the NA. Frank, Kwnaja, and the penski dude who teased us all and then didn't share any deets! 25 people got in on this special order. 3 in Canada, 4-5 in Socal, 7 or 8 bay area, 2-3 in other west coast states, 2-3 mid west, 4-5 east coast. Numbers may not add up perfectly but I'm going from memory. 
You see another set of these on an 06-08 there is a good chance you know where these came from.
I think Audi is going to have to offer a TSB indicating unusually odd break wear for us. I think this is technically a go-slow mod since its all about the rear tails and break lights.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*









Thanks for all the work Drew


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_








Thanks for all the work Drew

















Seriously, my pleasure. That pic makes it worth it. This is hands down the best looking and most impactful mod (non-performance) other than the S3 front.
Terje and I just finished up our installs and these things are siiiiiick. 

For everyone else here is what you need to know:
Install is pretty easy but takes a bit of time to get it right. Splicing the 12v is a bit of a PITA but very doable. You WILL need VAGCOM to get the final look, but you can still do the full install w/o VAGCOMing it right away. You will just have more lights lit than you want. 
Terje has the full details on the VAGCOMing so he can give you more details. All I know is that it took him exacty 3 minutes to get it VAG'd.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_










They look evil dude.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

on the edge of my seat... waiting...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_on the edge of my seat... waiting...

Hey Jay, I'll post a thread tomorrow about the bay area pickup and vagcom action. Install is pretty easy, VagCom is really the only this that is special. 
Here is my plan: I figure that as peeps come to pick up their sets, I can VagCom them up and send them on their way (or help with install if needed)


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

i was just thinking about that. im wondering if pre VAG'n can work without an issue to existing OEM lights AND if the ECU will reprogram itself once turned off/restarted, to accommodate for what it thinks it missing.
how long was install? i wouldnt imagine more then 45 mins or so


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_i was just thinking about that. im wondering if pre VAG'n can work without an issue to existing OEM lights AND if the ECU will reprogram itself once turned off/restarted, to accommodate for what it thinks it missing.
how long was install? i wouldnt imagine more then 45 mins or so

Not really like that. The new coding makes one of the bulbs in the "old setup" (I love saying that) not light up. I don't think that it messes with the ECU too much. Drew did get a bulb out warning but I think it will go away when he drives around for a little bit.
Install takes about 45 to an hour. VagCom takes 2 minutes.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

roger that.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

install shold only be 30 min max


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> roger that.


tp's best friend that 4 ringer. the start of the euro tails


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

where's TP now?


----------

